# rod grip tape



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

never gripped a rod handle but getting the OMCP surf rod and the handle comes blank. Was thinking of using that cork tape or i see people have some sort of black tape they use on there rods. Looking for the best inexpensive way of doing this not to mention easy as ive never done this before! any help appreciatted!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> never gripped a rod handle but getting the OMCP surf rod and the handle comes blank. Was thinking of using that cork tape or i see people have some sort of black tape they use on there rods. Looking for the best inexpensive way of doing this not to mention easy as ive never done this before! any help appreciatted!


bsp sells cheap foam wrapping for like 3 bucks


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

I used 3-M rubber stair tread tape. 1" wide wrap it like cork tape Spiraled up the Blank ended with a 1/4" thread Wrap and Epoxy. if you want to flatten out the little bumps(grain) you can use a Warm Iron(clothes)

Get 3 X the grip length


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've fished rods with both cork tape and the 3M tape, and I like the 3M, but it's a bit rough to me. I've personally been favoring x-flocked rubber shrink wrap lately. The cork take and 3M tape are both pretty easy to apply. 3x the length is about right, doesn't hurt to have extra either.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*where do...*

..you get the stair tape and is it the sort used on Gloomis rods?

Bill:fishing: 



junkmansj said:


> I used 3-M rubber stair tread tape. 1" wide wrap it like cork tape Spiraled up the Blank ended with a 1/4" thread Wrap and Epoxy. if you want to flatten out the little bumps(grain) you can use a Warm Iron(clothes)
> 
> Get 3 X the grip length


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Pretty much, Like I said you can Knock down the Grain with a Iron. you can find it in Black and Dray


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*where do you get the tape??*

??

Bill:fishing:


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Ace Hardware,**** Depot, Lowes? 3 M Rubber stair tred tape I used 1"


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

bstarling said:


> ??
> 
> Bill:fishing:


google "#310 safety walk tape rodbuilding" and you will find a suppier.

Or you can get it from a rodbuilder that has an account with Merrick tackle.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Thanks to all...*

I didn't realize it was a hardware store item. I had some idea of an industrial supply item.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

bstarling said:


> I didn't realize it was a hardware store item. I had some idea of an industrial supply item.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


You'll probably have a hard time finding it at the hardware store. The stuff I've found there is the "sanded" type, not the rubberized type. It may be a regional thing though. You will find it online on "industrial" related websites at about 70 bucks for a 60 foot roll. 

Google the string that I posted above and you'll find it for about 30 buck for a 60 foot roll from a rodbuilding supplier.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

bstarling said:


> where do you get the stair tape


bad-fish.com


----------

